# 7 iron deck



## TYREMYKE (Sep 4, 2013)

So, Howdy. I'm Mike, from upstate N.Y (the state, not the city) and I have a 72 inch 7iron deck on a 3120 that's drivin me nuts. My issue is with the wheels that are supposed to pivot, the front ones with the long spring that is supposed to hold them straight. They just don't work if I hit any imperfection they turn sideways and make ruts in the grass, opposite of anti sclaping. These are definitely scalping wheels. I'm wondering if anyone has mounted the long rollers like I see on a lot of riding mowers or if their is and upgrade or solution t this problem. Lubing them doesn't work, leaving the deck 3 inches off the ground doesn't work, it's just a bad design in my opinion. Can I install the big fat wheels that are rounded so they wont dig in like the ones on my old 210??? I can't be the only one who has had this issue. I can't even lower the deck (at all) cos all I'd do is tear up the ground. Please help!!!
Thanks in advance


----------

